# Where to buy better bettas?



## Appleseed (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not sure if this is the right section to post, very new to the forums: I am interested in purchasing better bettas and not sure where (online) can I order them from, I'm not quite successful in finding a shop locally (Northern VA). I'm not interested in the ones found at Petco or Petsmart. I am interested in Half moons (not to breed but to keep). Can anyone recommend an online place/breeder that you have used? I am only looking into buying one or two the most. Thanks in advance!

Best regards


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup, aqua bid is the way to go. You can also try posting in the Want to Buy forum located here: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=34

Ps. :hi: to fish forums!


----------



## JBN (Jan 6, 2006)

Bettysplendens.com (Best betta site I've been to)
Bettatalk.com (minimum order is $50 dollars I believe)
Check for local breeders near you


----------



## Appleseed (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

JBN has it right. I am biased in a way but IBC breeders generally are the best and you will have less hassle as well as better service. Thats not to say some people on aquabid aren't good. The IBC means quality and people who want to remain in it and show bettas tend to take better care of what they sell.


----------



## Rundat (Jan 23, 2006)

Cant believe no one mentioned Bcbetta.com


----------

